# Someone wants my picture!



## Timppa (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi!

Recently I have been contacted by someone who is interested in printing one of my pictures.
I just put my pictures online and I had no thinking even about someone doing that!
So my question is... what do I do?
Do I provide the full res pic, so he can download and print it? for free?
do I add my signature somewhere so if he hangs it, everyone seeing it, knows I took it?
Do I need to sell? (this feels silly, because it is the first pic ever...)

What would you do?
Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 8, 2017)

Timppa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Recently I have been contacted by someone who is interested in printing one of my pictures.
> I just put my pictures online and I had no thinking even about someone doing that!
> ...



What resolution do they NEED?  What are they using it for?  How many times will they print it out? If they want it, they should pay for it.  *NEVER give your work away.* It sets a very very very very very bad precedence.



Timppa said:


> do I add my signature somewhere so if he hangs it, everyone seeing it, knows I took it?



I wouldn't, but this is your choice, not ours.



Timppa said:


> Do I need to sell? (this feels silly, because it is the first pic ever...)



Totally up to you.



Timppa said:


> What would you do?



Inquire as to what their intentions are for the image.  How much do they intent to print it?  Once? 100?  Unknown?
What resolution do they need?  Are you going to need to edit it for them? Are they willing to sign a contract? Are they requesting exclusive rights (very rare)?

Once those questions are answered, you are better positioned to close.  I start _one-time_ digital rights at $100.




Timppa said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## Timppa (Oct 8, 2017)

If I get it correctly, He/She just wants to print it out to put on his/her wall. But I have asked for more information now.


----------



## acparsons (Oct 8, 2017)

Timppa said:


> If I get it correctly, He/She just wants to print it out to put on his/her wall. But I have asked for more information now.



Why don't you get it printed and framed and sell it to them?


----------



## Timppa (Oct 8, 2017)

acparsons said:


> Timppa said:
> 
> 
> > If I get it correctly, He/She just wants to print it out to put on his/her wall. But I have asked for more information now.
> ...



I could maybe do that...

It is a very long panorama picture, I could order it and get it shipped to him, but the issue is, I have no idea how the result would be, unless I get it first and then ship it again...
That way he doesn't get the digital version.

I need to think


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2017)

Timppa said:


> That way he doesn't get the digital version.
> 
> I need to think


Winner!


----------



## SCraig (Oct 8, 2017)

I just give them the image and let them do what they want with it.  But I'm not an "Aspiring Professional" either.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 8, 2017)

acparsons said:


> Timppa said:
> 
> 
> > If I get it correctly, He/She just wants to print it out to put on his/her wall. But I have asked for more information now.
> ...


One way.



SCraig said:


> I just give them the image and let them do what they want with it.  But I'm not an "Aspiring Professional" either.


Another way.

There is no right or wrong here. One way protects you.  The other way is the easiest.  (I guess the easiest is just to say No.) Whatever course you choose make sure the purchaser is aware that the image cannot be used for a commercial enterprise and that you own the copyright.

Congrats on being wanted.


----------



## Timppa (Oct 8, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> > Timppa said:
> ...



Thanks! 

...And I am indeed very far from beeing an "Aspiring Professional". Maybe I just give like that, and indeed make sure that "the purchaser is aware that the image cannot be used for a commercial enterprise and that you own the copyright".


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2017)

I wonder what the copyright laws are like in Finland.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 9, 2017)

I think it would be better to provide a print. Once you provide a digital file you potentially lose control over where it might end up or how it might be used. If you haven't been having any of your photos printed you probably need to start getting some done. Then you'll either be able to print your own to provide a printed, matted print, or will have a printing company you can use regularly. 

Find our for your country about pricing, licensing usage, contracts, etc. Are there any pro photography organizations that have a website you could look at? 

If you license usage you'd need a contract. The concern with providing a digital file is not just the internet but social media; the person could try to use the image for other purposes than intended. You need to figure out how to provide a print or a photo in a way that the person is allowed to use it for their own personal use as a one time print.


----------



## Timppa (Oct 10, 2017)

That is some good information! I will make sure to check the law's in my country, altough i only moved here a couple of months ago and i do not know the language so well yet ^^


----------

